# At-Home Website Links vs. Mobile (Cell Phone) Links



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm putting this question in the section I think fits best. If you give someone a link, as in copying and pasting it in an email or on an Excel spreadsheet, will they be able to tell the difference if it's a link I obtained from home (my home desktop) vs. mobile (from my android cell phone when I'm out and about)?

I ask because I have to do this little project in which I'm asked to look up links when we're away from home, but after a while, I might run out of time driving aimlessly, searching for wifi hotspots.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, only if you link them a URL that is to a mobile page. In 90% of the websites out there, the URL will be the same for both desktop and mobile.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, thank you very much Masterchiefxx17! That's good to know. And I know the site will contain the "http://*m*._____________.com" w/ that 'm' in there if it's mobile, correct?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

In most cases the 'm' or 'mobile' will indicate a mobile website. Most websites are smart enough to convert the URL when a desktop website visits a mobile URL, but the URL you link to somebody may still show its a mobile site.

For example, if you link Tech Support Forum | Experts Online now for FREE Support! to somebody; they will not know if you got it from a mobile device or a desktop. When they visit the website on their desktop they are directed to the desktop version and vice versa on the mobile device.


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks so much again. I submitted my project today. Hopefully, they can't tell whether I did it from my cell phone while in my house or from my cell when out & about.


----------

